# Giornalisti sportivi pro Donnarumma su Twitter.



## Willy Wonka (16 Giugno 2017)

Incredibilmente un battaglione di giornalisti sportivi italiani è insorto per prendere le difese di Gigio Donnarumma. Ecco alcuni tweet scritti nelle ultime ore:

Sandro Piccinini (Mediaset): Dunque Fassone, manager di una misteriosa società cinese, ex Juve, Napoli e Inter, accusa Donnarumma di tradimento?

Alessandro Alciato (Sky): Tutti quelli che attaccano #Donnarumma, al suo posto e alle stesse condizioni, avrebbero fatto una scelta diversa?

Marco Mazzocchi (Rai): Che #donnarumma passi per traditore di un club (cinese) che ha "bruciato" bandiere come Maldini, e ha AD ex Juve-Napoli-Inter, fa sorridere. No a morale su #donnarumma. Ognuno è libero di fare le scelte che ritiene più opportune nella propria vita.

Sandro Sabatini (Mediaset): Ok tutto. Ma per valore di mercato assoluto (oltre 100), perfino offerta 5mln all'anno era bassa. Giovane età non c'entra. Anzi.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Incredibilmente un battaglione di giornalisti sportivi italiani è insorto per prendere le difese di Gigio Donnarumma. Ecco alcuni tweet scritti nelle ultime ore:
> 
> Sandro Piccinini (Mediaset): Dunque Fassone, manager di una misteriosa società cinese, ex Juve, Napoli e Inter, accusa Donnarumma di tradimento?
> 
> ...



Ma infatti la sua è una decisione lecita. Quel che non capisco è perchè buttare la croce sulla società? Qualcuno che pensa questo mi spieghi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Giugno 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti la sua è una decisione lecita. Quel che non capisco è perchè buttare la croce sulla società? Qualcuno che pensa questo mi spieghi.



Lecita senza dubbio, ma sicuramente avrebbe fatto bene a tenere un comportamento idoneo e coerente per evitare di illudere e creare aspettative.


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Giugno 2017)

*Si aggiunge anche Sandro Sabatini (Mediaset): Ok tutto. Ma per valore di mercato assoluto (oltre 100), perfino offerta 5mln all'anno era bassa. Giovane età non c'entra. Anzi.*


----------



## evangel33 (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Incredibilmente un battaglione di giornalisti sportivi italiani è insorto per prendere le difese di Gigio Donnarumma. Ecco alcuni tweet scritti nelle ultime ore:
> 
> Sandro Piccinini (Mediaset): Dunque Fassone, manager di una misteriosa società cinese, ex Juve, Napoli e Inter, accusa Donnarumma di tradimento?
> 
> ...



Tutto lecito, ma quelli che per difendere Donnarumma danno del "traditore" a Fassone, che problemi hanno?


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Incredibilmente un battaglione di giornalisti sportivi italiani è insorto per prendere le difese di Gigio Donnarumma. Ecco alcuni tweet scritti nelle ultime ore:
> 
> Sandro Piccinini (Mediaset): Dunque Fassone, manager di una misteriosa società cinese, ex Juve, Napoli e Inter, accusa Donnarumma di tradimento?
> 
> ...



Provocatorio... sempre ammesso che abbiano il Q.I. nella norma..

La gente ormai non twitta per esprimere un parere, ma solo per avere attenzione mediatica.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Si aggiunge anche Sandro Sabatini (Mediaset): Ok tutto. Ma per valore di mercato assoluto (oltre 100), perfino offerta 5mln all'anno era bassa. Giovane età non c'entra. Anzi.*



Tra due anni vai a commentare il Segreto o Amici di Maria de Filippi anche tu


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Si aggiunge anche Sandro Sabatini (Mediaset): Ok tutto. Ma per valore di mercato assoluto (oltre 100), perfino offerta 5mln all'anno era bassa. Giovane età non c'entra. Anzi.*



Al Madrid gli hanno offerto 6 mln più bonus ed il Milan era dell'idea di ritoccare l'offerta. Non è stato quello il problema. Poi se dovevamo offrirgli 10-15 mln netti annui, giusto perchè doveva restare a tutti i costi, quello è un altro conto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Incredibilmente un battaglione di giornalisti sportivi italiani è insorto per prendere le difese di Gigio Donnarumma. Ecco alcuni tweet scritti nelle ultime ore:
> 
> Sandro Piccinini (Mediaset): Dunque Fassone, manager di una misteriosa società cinese, ex Juve, Napoli e Inter, accusa Donnarumma di tradimento?
> 
> ...



Eccole qua, le donne velate che pregavano al funerale di Galliani, in prima fila.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2017)

Madonna Piccinini


----------



## mistergao (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Incredibilmente un battaglione di giornalisti sportivi italiani è insorto per prendere le difese di Gigio Donnarumma. Ecco alcuni tweet scritti nelle ultime ore:
> 
> Sandro Piccinini (Mediaset): Dunque Fassone, manager di una misteriosa società cinese, ex Juve, Napoli e Inter, accusa Donnarumma di tradimento?
> 
> ...



Boh...ma questi giornalisti pensano che sia stato seriamente Donnarumma a prendere la decisione di non rinnovare? Ma dai... Comunque decisione lecita, come han scritto in tanti, come è lecita l'arrabbiatura dei tifosi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Incredibilmente un battaglione di giornalisti sportivi italiani è insorto per prendere le difese di Gigio Donnarumma. Ecco alcuni tweet scritti nelle ultime ore:
> 
> Sandro Piccinini (Mediaset): Dunque Fassone, manager di una misteriosa società cinese, ex Juve, Napoli e Inter, accusa Donnarumma di tradimento?
> 
> ...



La scelta è lecita al 1000%, ci mancherebbe. Quello che si discute è la "moralità" del tutto. Ciò non toglie che comunque questi 3 ebeti dovrebbero guardare in casa loro. 
Ma analizziamoli uno ad uno:
-Piccinini: non ho capito il senso della frase, Fassone non ha mai parlato di tradimento, mi sembra. E in ogni caso è un dirigente, mica un giocatore...che paragone è?!

-Alciato: beh, Alciato penso sia sempre stato il più sfigato di tutta Sky. E io al posto di Donnarumma sarei di sicuro restato...che domanda è? E comunque è lui che si professava tifoso milanista e di voler restare almeno 10 anni..mica io.

-Mazzocchi: Bruciato bandiere? Ha semplicemente rifiutato. In società abbiamo Baresi, Abbiati e Gattuso comunque...mica Cordoba, Trezeguet e Zanetti eh...


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Madonna Piccinini



 , ho visto scene di Piccinini che un giorno vi racconterò


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Si aggiunge anche Sandro Sabatini (Mediaset): Ok tutto. Ma per valore di mercato assoluto (oltre 100), perfino offerta 5mln all'anno era bassa. Giovane età non c'entra. Anzi.*



Ahahahha occhio che pian piano tutto il trash del "giornalismo" sportivo italiano fa capolino.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Giugno 2017)

I tweet di Mazzocchi e Piccinini, fatti quasi col copia e incolla e per distanza di tempo quasi nullo l'uno dall'altro, mi sembra che siano stati dettati da qualcuno. Forse da Galliani e/o dal pizzaiolo?

Per gli altri sono totalmente in disaccordo. Giustificare un comportamento simile di un diciottenne che deve tutto alla società che lo ha lanciato, rifiutando un contratto del genere, lo definirei un atteggiamento quasi immorale.
Quanto avrebbe dovuto guadagnare? Uno che ha fatto 1 stagione e mezza in Serie A e che rifiuta un contratto che lo avrebbe fatto guadagnare più di Buffon diventando così uno dei primi tre portieri più ricchi al mondo è giustificabile?
Allora non mi si venga a dire da questi giornalisti che il calcio è cambiato in peggio e che non esistono più le bandiere lamentandosi continuamente di questa situazione. Se si giustificano situazioni simili sembra quasi che vadano a promuovere tali comportamenti.


----------



## DrHouse (16 Giugno 2017)

ma precisamente Alciato, quando parla della situazione in cui si trova donnarumma, a cosa si riferisce?
ad oggi c'era, ufficialmente, una sola offerta. che fassone ha chiaramente detto nella conferenza essere più alta di quella circolata, di una squadra che ha dichiarato (a parole e fatti) di voler tornare grande.

quindi, esattamente, chi avrebbe fatto questa scelta?


----------



## Doc55 (16 Giugno 2017)

Mamma si rimprovera il passato di Fassone, e allora I tecnici che dovrebbero fare ritirarsi? Ranieri ad esempio non avrebbe mai dovuto allenare Iuventus, Roma, Napoli ed Inter???? O Ibra non avrebbe mai dovuto giocare in Inter, Iuventus e Milan???
Questi giornalai, pardon giornalisti, o sono incompetenti o mangiano delle pizze "speciali"


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Incredibilmente un battaglione di giornalisti sportivi italiani è insorto per prendere le difese di Gigio Donnarumma. Ecco alcuni tweet scritti nelle ultime ore:
> 
> Sandro Piccinini (Mediaset): Dunque Fassone, manager di una misteriosa società cinese, ex Juve, Napoli e Inter, accusa Donnarumma di tradimento?
> 
> ...



Alciato è veramente la putt... dei potenti. Ed è quello che, per Sky, va sempre ad intervistare Raiola. Oste, è bono il vino?

Mazzocchi non era l'inviato dell'Isola dei famosi??!


----------



## MasterGorgo (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Incredibilmente un battaglione di giornalisti sportivi italiani è insorto per prendere le difese di Gigio Donnarumma. Ecco alcuni tweet scritti nelle ultime ore:
> 
> Sandro Piccinini (Mediaset): Dunque Fassone, manager di una misteriosa società cinese, ex Juve, Napoli e Inter, accusa Donnarumma di tradimento?
> 
> ...




Bene dopo le pulizie in sede e a milanello si inizano a prospettare anche quelle in sala stampa.
Piccinini, Alciato, Mazzocchi e Sabatini ecco i primi crostoni pendere dai muri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> ma precisamente Alciato, quando parla della situazione in cui si trova donnarumma, a cosa si riferisce?
> ad oggi c'era, ufficialmente, una sola offerta. che fassone ha chiaramente detto nella conferenza essere più alta di quella circolata, di una squadra che ha dichiarato (a parole e fatti) di voler tornare grande.
> 
> quindi, esattamente, chi avrebbe fatto questa scelta?


Alciato preferiva essere preso a pesci in faccia dal condor


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Incredibilmente un battaglione di giornalisti sportivi italiani è insorto per prendere le difese di Gigio Donnarumma. Ecco alcuni tweet scritti nelle ultime ore:
> 
> Sandro Piccinini (Mediaset): Dunque Fassone, manager di una misteriosa società cinese, ex Juve, Napoli e Inter, accusa Donnarumma di tradimento?
> 
> ...





Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Si aggiunge anche Sandro Sabatini (Mediaset): Ok tutto. Ma per valore di mercato assoluto (oltre 100), perfino offerta 5mln all'anno era bassa. Giovane età non c'entra. Anzi.*



Eccola qua, tutta la feccia e tutte le vedove di Galliani e dell'ex Giannino Calcio.


----------



## Serginho (16 Giugno 2017)

La malafede si taglia a fette proprio. La cosa divertente è che c'è gente che è pure d'accordo con queste con queste argomentazioni da casa di cura


----------



## Crox93 (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Incredibilmente un battaglione di giornalisti sportivi italiani è insorto per prendere le difese di Gigio Donnarumma. Ecco alcuni tweet scritti nelle ultime ore:
> 
> Sandro Piccinini (Mediaset): Dunque Fassone, manager di una misteriosa società cinese, ex Juve, Napoli e Inter, accusa Donnarumma di tradimento?
> 
> ...



Sono 10 minuti che penso a quale sia il ragionamento più decelebrato, ma fatico a trovarlo.
Analizziamoli.

Piccinini: Fassone ha baciato qualche maglia o fatto mai dichiarazioni di amore eterno? Non mi pare.
Alciato: Si, io l'avrei fatta visto che comunque con 5M a fine mese ci arrivi lo stesso 
Mazzocchi: Ma è quel pelato della Rai che si fa prendere sempre per il culo da tutti gli ospiti? Povero demente quanto fai schifo e pena
Sabatini: Ok giovane non c'entra niente, quindi non dovrà MAI prendere piu di 5M giusto?


Senza parole, bisogna iniziare a querelare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Eccola qua, tutta la feccia e tutte le vedove di Galliani e dell'ex Giannino Calcio.


Io godo, perché stiamo tornando, proprio quando tutti si erano adagiati e avevano trovato un posto al tavolo dell'AC Giannino.


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Giugno 2017)

Cromosomi in eccesso come se piovesse


----------



## Aragorn (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sandro Piccinini (Mediaset): Dunque Fassone, manager di una misteriosa società cinese, ex Juve, Napoli e Inter, accusa Donnarumma di tradimento?


Ci vuole una bella fantasia per leggere accuse di tradimento nelle parole di Fassone


Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Alessandro Alciato (Sky): Tutti quelli che attaccano #Donnarumma, al suo posto e alle stesse condizioni, avrebbero fatto una scelta diversa?


Antoine Griezmann


Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Marco Mazzocchi (Rai): Che #donnarumma passi per traditore di un club (cinese) che ha "bruciato" bandiere come Maldini, e ha AD ex Juve-Napoli-Inter, fa sorridere. No a morale su #donnarumma. Ognuno è libero di fare le scelte che ritiene più opportune nella propria vita.


L'unica cosa che questo club ha bruciato è il tuo fegato, cos'è ? ora che non c'è più il condor hai forse perso contatti importanti nell'universo Milan ?


Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sandro Sabatini (Mediaset): Ok tutto. Ma per valore di mercato assoluto (oltre 100), perfino offerta 5mln all'anno era bassa. Giovane età non c'entra. Anzi.



Meglio al Real dove invece che 5 miseri milioni ne guadagnerà ben 6


----------



## Coripra (16 Giugno 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti la sua è una decisione lecita. Quel che non capisco è perchè buttare la croce sulla società? Qualcuno che pensa questo mi spieghi.



(non lo penso, ovvio)

Perchè il Milan rischia di diventare scomodo.
La macchina del fango ha ripreso a funzionare egregiamente e vedrai quanti abboccheranno, tifosi compresi.


----------



## Black (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Incredibilmente un battaglione di giornalisti sportivi italiani è insorto per prendere le difese di Gigio Donnarumma. Ecco alcuni tweet scritti nelle ultime ore:
> 
> Sandro Piccinini (Mediaset): Dunque Fassone, manager di una misteriosa società cinese, ex Juve, Napoli e Inter, accusa Donnarumma di tradimento?
> 
> ...



Piccinini.... ridicolo! Fassone è un professionista. Mica se n'è andato via causando un danno economico alle società dove ha lavorato

Alciato.... perchè Dollarumma ha scelto? mi sembra che qua a scegliere sia stato Raiola

Mazzocchi... pagliaccio! forse non ti rendi conto che il club che ha "bruciato" le bandiere non ha la stessa proprietà di allora

che schifo che fanno questi!


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Giugno 2017)

Non ci preoccupate che pure voi la prenderete lentamente nell'orifizio quando torneremo a vincere. Questione di tempo


----------



## wildfrank (16 Giugno 2017)

A Sabatì, ma se il raviolo ha detto che non era un problema di soldi, ma solo che "ha preferito non rinnovare"......MA CHE FARFUGLI?


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Giugno 2017)

*Di nuovo Sabatini: è vero, io, Alciato, Mazzocchi e Piccinini siamo i provocatori a reti unificate. *


----------



## sballotello (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Incredibilmente un battaglione di giornalisti sportivi italiani è insorto per prendere le difese di Gigio Donnarumma. Ecco alcuni tweet scritti nelle ultime ore:
> 
> Sandro Piccinini (Mediaset): Dunque Fassone, manager di una misteriosa società cinese, ex Juve, Napoli e Inter, accusa Donnarumma di tradimento?
> 
> ...



non a caso sono una categoria di indecenti, che si vendono per molto meno dei 30 denari.


----------



## Serginho (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Di nuovo Sabatini: è vero, io, Alciato, Mazzocchi e Piccinini siamo i provocatori a reti unificate. *



Io mi terrei l'epiteto di provocatori, l'alternativa sarebbe "ritardati" che è meno edificante


----------



## sballotello (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Di nuovo Sabatini: è vero, io, Alciato, Mazzocchi e Piccinini siamo i provocatori a reti unificate. *



meritano cosi tanto spazio? ne vale veramente la pena ?


----------



## de sica (16 Giugno 2017)

Gente che andrebbe presa a legnate sui denti. Feccia del giornalismo


----------



## pao63 (16 Giugno 2017)

piccinini è iuventino......


----------



## gabuz (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Si aggiunge anche Sandro Sabatini (Mediaset): Ok tutto. Ma per valore di mercato assoluto (oltre 100), perfino offerta 5mln all'anno era bassa. Giovane età non c'entra. Anzi.*



Sig. Sabatini, va bene. Cortesemente tagga anche il Sig. Urbano Cairo?


----------



## Pitermilanista (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Incredibilmente un battaglione di giornalisti sportivi italiani è insorto per prendere le difese di Gigio Donnarumma. Ecco alcuni tweet scritti nelle ultime ore:
> 
> Sandro Piccinini (Mediaset): Dunque Fassone, manager di una misteriosa società cinese, ex Juve, Napoli e Inter, accusa Donnarumma di tradimento?
> 
> ...



Sono questi tweets che spiegano perfettamente chi ha organizzato tutta questa pantomima, è perché. Sono talmente idioti da farsi scoprire, scrivendo addirittura lo stesso tweet sotto dettatura e non cambiando nemmeno una parola.

Accendiamo il cervello e rimaniamo compatti di fianco a Fassone, Mirabelli e i "cinesi misteriosi", perché la battaglia si preannuncia sanguinosa.


----------



## Aragorn (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Di nuovo Sabatini: è vero, io, Alciato, Mazzocchi e Piccinini siamo i provocatori a reti unificate. *



Muti come pesci con Galliani, feroci come leoni con Fassone. Ma loro fanno solo informazione e da professionisti esemplari esprimono opinioni non facendosi condizionare dall'irrazionalità dei tifosi


----------



## sballotello (16 Giugno 2017)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Muti come pesci con Galliani, feroci come leoni con Fassone. Ma loro fanno solo informazione e da professionisti esemplari esprimono opinioni non facendosi condizionare dall'irrazionalità dei tifosi



chiaro


----------



## diavolo (16 Giugno 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti la sua è una decisione lecita. Quel che non capisco è perchè buttare la croce sulla società? Qualcuno che pensa questo mi spieghi.



Lecita fino a un certo punto,avrebbe dovuto mostrare un briciolo di riconoscenza verso il club che ha creduto in lui e lo ha formato e verso i tifosi che lo hanno sempre coccolato anche quando commetteva errori clamorosi.Avrebbe potuto rinnovare e andare via comunque in questa sessione di mercato a una cifra congrua.


----------



## Pitermilanista (16 Giugno 2017)

Per fortuna, voglia Dio, questa era l'ultima cartuccia che l'Ancien Régime poteva sparare. Hanno adunato tutti i servi sciocchi, compattato il battaglione, ma hanno sbagliato i calcoli. Pensavano che il tifoso milanista fosse beota, e non lo è. Questa sarà la tua Waterloo, geometra.


----------



## Gekyn (16 Giugno 2017)

Come vorrei averli di persona questi farabutti dell'informazione.....


----------



## ScArsenal83 (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Incredibilmente un battaglione di giornalisti sportivi italiani è insorto per prendere le difese di Gigio Donnarumma. Ecco alcuni tweet scritti nelle ultime ore:
> 
> Sandro Piccinini (Mediaset): *Dunque Fassone, manager di una misteriosa società cinese, ex Juve, Napoli e Inter, accusa Donnarumma di tradimento?*
> 
> ...




Da notare in grassetto, stesse identiche parole, ....sarà un caso di telepatia?!?!?perfino nello stesso ordine, neanche a predersi la briga di invertire qualcosa


----------



## Djici (16 Giugno 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Al Madrid gli hanno offerto 6 mln più bonus ed il Milan era dell'idea di ritoccare l'offerta. Non è stato quello il problema. Poi se dovevamo offrirgli 10-15 mln netti annui, giusto perchè doveva restare a tutti i costi, quello è un altro conto.



Che poi se rimane in tribuna quest anno (e quindi si tiene il suo ingaggio ridicolo) ci perde in soldi.
Noi offriamo 5 ma da subito... loro 6 ma tra 12 mesi... e con 12 mesi di tribuna non avrà molti sponsor... al contrario se fosse rimasto e con una probabile fascia di un Milan che vuole tornare avrebbe potuto approfittare pure dei sponsor...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Incredibilmente un battaglione di giornalisti sportivi italiani è insorto per prendere le difese di Gigio Donnarumma. Ecco alcuni tweet scritti nelle ultime ore:
> 
> Sandro Piccinini (Mediaset): Dunque Fassone, manager di una misteriosa società cinese, ex Juve, Napoli e Inter, accusa Donnarumma di tradimento?
> 
> ...



Alciato -> Bruciore di chiappe per la storia andata male con Bee
Piccinini e Sabatini -> Mediaset, Berlusconi boys.
Mazzocchi -> Incompetente nullità.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Giugno 2017)

Ma cosa diamine c'entra che fassone era all'Inter e allora non si può parlare di tradimento?? Ma hanno bevuto?


----------



## -Lionard- (16 Giugno 2017)

No moralismi su Donnarumma? Ma se quando fu venduto Kakà la stampa berlusconiana al gran completo lo descrisse come un mostro avido di denaro che cercava la via più facile per arrivare al successo andando al Real Madrid!! Dicevano che il Milan aveva fatto bene, che non si doveva mercanteggiare con questa gentaglia, che il calcio aveva bisogno di ritrovare i valori perduti etc... Ricordo perfettamente le ironie dei giornalisti su Kakà che bacia la maglia ed ora si usano le argomentazioni opposte per dire invece che la scelta è condivisibile e legittima e non bisogna attaccare il ragazzo. 

Insomma basta che danneggi il Milan ed i suoi tifosi e la stampa è contenta. Del resto si sa che i milanisti non acquistano abbonamenti Sky e Mediaset Premium, che non acquistano quotidiani, che non ascoltano la radio etc....


----------



## Alex (16 Giugno 2017)

le vedove di galliani


----------



## Love (16 Giugno 2017)

piccinini ridicolo è dir poco...


----------



## siioca (16 Giugno 2017)

I servi del potere,sono solo dei parassiti


----------



## Theochedeo (16 Giugno 2017)

Alle 16 Alciato parlerà su Sky della vicenda Dollarumma. Vomito al solo pensiero.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Incredibilmente un battaglione di giornalisti sportivi italiani è insorto per prendere le difese di Gigio Donnarumma. Ecco alcuni tweet scritti nelle ultime ore:
> 
> Sandro Piccinini (Mediaset): Dunque Fassone, manager di una misteriosa società cinese, ex Juve, Napoli e Inter, accusa Donnarumma di tradimento?
> 
> ...



Il commento di Piccinini è comico, più lo lego e più rido.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Giugno 2017)

Che poveracci.

Ma tanto resteranno senza lavoro e io godrò.

Piccinini vai a commentare i tuffi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2017)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Alle 16 Alciato parlerà su Sky della vicenda Dollarumma. Vomito al solo pensiero.



Avrà in cantiere una sua biografia. Questo parla a favore di chi lo paga con le esclusive.


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Milan comincia a far paura a molti vedo. 

Bravi Fassone e Mirabelli. 

Forza Milan.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2017)

Difendere questi comportamenti vuol dire difendere il male che sta affliggendo i nostri tempi, non parlo a livello sportivo, ma proprio a livello umano nella nostra società. Sono proprio dei pagliacci


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Incredibilmente un battaglione di giornalisti sportivi italiani è insorto per prendere le difese di Gigio Donnarumma. Ecco alcuni tweet scritti nelle ultime ore:
> 
> Sandro Piccinini (Mediaset): Dunque Fassone, manager di una misteriosa società cinese, ex Juve, Napoli e Inter, accusa Donnarumma di tradimento?
> 
> ...



Quale onore ricevere opinioni da personaggi che hanno fatto per anni i direttori sportivi, gli amministratori delegati, i procuratori e si occupano di calcio dall'interno. Ma stiano zitti sti cessi ambulanti, tornino a condurre trasmissioni di parte sotto lauti compensi di chi ne beneficia, per il resto non mettano becco sti falliti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2017)

Pensavo poi alla storia: "bruciato bandiere come maldini".

Perché, con Galliani Maldini in che rapporti stava scusate?

Pagliacci, pagliacci, pagliacci


----------



## MasterGorgo (16 Giugno 2017)

ma andiamo di VPN e basta con i ladroni di mediaset/sky


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Giugno 2017)

*Schock Sabatini a Radio 24: anche Messi ama il Barcellona ma prende 35 milioni. Donnarumma ha giocato gratis per due anni.*


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Schock Sabatini a Radio 24: anche Messi ama il Barcellona ma prende 35 milioni. Donnarumma ha giocato gratis per due anni.*



UP


----------



## Hellscream (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Schock Sabatini a Radio 24: anche Messi ama il Barcellona ma prende 35 milioni. Donnarumma ha giocato gratis per due anni.*



Scusate ma cosa c'è da commentare qui? Questa è malafede purissima, palese, alla luce del sole, lampante.


----------



## Aragorn (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Schock Sabatini a Radio 24: anche Messi ama il Barcellona ma prende 35 milioni. Donnarumma ha giocato gratis per due anni.*



Non sapevo che Messi a 18 anni guadagnasse già 35 milioni, non si smette mai di imparare


----------



## JohnShepard (16 Giugno 2017)

Ma di che parliamo? Uno è una macchietta ridicola che fra un anno potra gridare i suoi "popoluiii"massimo per il campionato scozzese.
L'altro è un leccapiedi di regime per antonomasia
L'altro ancora è un raccomandato così competente da essere stato inviato dell'isola dei famosi
Il quarto Sabatini ma chi è? Forse non esiste.

Come direbbe qualcuno che stavolta cito volentieri : prostituzione intellettuale


----------



## Pitermilanista (16 Giugno 2017)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> Ma di che parliamo? Uno è una macchietta ridicola che fra un anno potra gridare i suoi "popoluiii"massimo per il campionato scozzese.
> L'altro è un leccapiedi di regime per antonomasia
> L'altro ancora è un raccomandato così competente da essere stato inviato dell'isola dei famosi
> Il quarto Sabatini ma chi è? Forse non esiste.
> ...



Ti rispondo io: Sabatini è un ultrà interista che riuscì a diventare capo ufficio stampa della sua squadra del cuore negli anni '90. Cacciato dopo un anno.
Servo Berlusconian/Condoriano ed interista: puoi immaginare un mix più triste?


----------



## JohnShepard (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Schock Sabatini a Radio 24: anche Messi ama il Barcellona ma prende 35 milioni. Donnarumma ha giocato gratis per due anni.*



Questi sicuramente erano fra quelli che per l'addio di Totti lo incensavano perché nella sua carriera aveva rinunciato a tanti soldi, trofei, grandi clubs, una bandiera romantica. Ora chissà perchè si parla di Milan e conta solo il conto in banca, ma quale bandiera ma non vedete quanti soldiii!11!1!!
Schifosi


----------



## JohnShepard (16 Giugno 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo io: Sabatini è un ultrà interista che riuscì a diventare capo ufficio stampa della sua squadra del cuore negli anni '90. Cacciato dopo un anno.
> Servo Berlusconian/Condoriano ed interista: puoi immaginare un mix più triste?



Ecco, grazie per l'illuminazione


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Schock Sabatini a Radio 24: anche Messi ama il Barcellona ma prende 35 milioni. Donnarumma ha giocato gratis per due anni.*



Gratis? 200 mila euro l'anno è giocare gratis? Questo è uno schiaffo a chi cerca di arrivare a fine mese con 1.000 euro o chi peggio ancora non trova neanche lavoro. Ma stiamo scherzando? 
In questi due anni ha guadagnato "poco"? Quindi?! Ora gli è stato offerto un contratto con cifre altissime. 

*MI FATE SCHIFO TUTTI*


----------



## Gas (16 Giugno 2017)

Non manca Ruiu ?


----------



## addox (16 Giugno 2017)

Coripra ha scritto:


> (non lo penso, ovvio)
> 
> Perchè il Milan rischia di diventare scomodo.
> La macchina del fango ha ripreso a funzionare egregiamente e vedrai quanti abboccheranno, tifosi compresi.



Hanno già abboccato. Ho letto di tifosi che pensano che se raiola, che è uno che di calcio ne capisce e sa cose dell'ambiente che noi non sappiamo, ha rifiutato il progetto Milan è perchè c'è qualcosa che non va.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2017)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Alle 16 Alciato parlerà su Sky della vicenda Dollarumma. Vomito al solo pensiero.





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Avrà in cantiere una sua biografia. Questo parla a favore di chi lo paga con le esclusive.



L'ho sentito. Ha riproposto il suo pensiero e ha tirato qualche mina sulla proprietà.

Secondo me ha abbastanza ragione. Poi non so se le notizie che ha dato siano vere, però il concetto non è sbagliato.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Giugno 2017)

Gente cosi non potrebbe fare giornalismo.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'ho sentito. Ha riproposto il suo pensiero e ha tirato qualche mina sulla proprietà.
> 
> Secondo me ha abbastanza ragione. Poi non so se le notizie che ha dato siano vere, però il concetto non è sbagliato.



cosa ha detto?


----------



## Theochedeo (16 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'ho sentito. Ha riproposto il suo pensiero e ha tirato qualche mina sulla proprietà.
> 
> Secondo me ha abbastanza ragione. Poi non so se le notizie che ha dato siano vere, però il concetto non è sbagliato.



Se vedi il calcio, le persone e il mondo senza un barlume di etica e romanticismo allora ha ragione. Poi ha fatto capire che la vecchia proprietà ha messo i bastoni tra le ruote a quella nuova.

In generale il discorso di Alciato fa acqua da tutte le parti: Donnarumma è libero di scegliere ma la scelta era anche quella spezzare il cuore a milioni di persone passando per ingrato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Schock Sabatini a Radio 24: anche Messi ama il Barcellona ma prende 35 milioni. Donnarumma ha giocato gratis per due anni.*


Capito, perché adesso andrà a guadagnare un milione in più rispetto a quanto offerto dalla società


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Schock Sabatini a Radio 24: anche Messi ama il Barcellona ma prende 35 milioni. Donnarumma ha giocato gratis per due anni.*



Quanto vorrei anche io giocare gratis come lui..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'ho sentito. Ha riproposto il suo pensiero e ha tirato qualche mina sulla proprietà.
> 
> Secondo me ha abbastanza ragione. Poi non so se le notizie che ha dato siano vere, però il concetto non è sbagliato.



Non so cosa abbia detto ma lui è da sempre una delle più fidate put.tane di Galliani. Non mi meraviglierei di nulla


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> cosa ha detto?



Che non è una scelta economica ma sportiva, perchè dove va non guadagna di più, che fa bene perchè il Real o altri top club gli garantiscono una competitività che al milan non ha e che non avrà per qualche anno (e sono d'accordo), che il milan ha fatto il massimo per convincerlo come offerta ma la strategia è stata sbagliata e potevano gestire meglio la cosa (secondo lui l'hanno stressato troppo, e forse ha ragione), tirando in ballo anche Mladini a cui è stato fatto un mezzo ricatto.

Sostanzialmente, ha lasciato intendere che fa bene ad andare via perchè qua c'è puzza di marcio, la proprietà è ancora molto evanescente (e sono ancora una volta d'accordo), che non è tutto chiaro, e che da Febbraio ad oggi non è cambiato nulla sulle porspettive del milan. Si è mostrato molto pessimista, magari è rancore personale però l'analisi ci sta.



Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Se vedi il calcio, le persone e il mondo senza un barlume di etica e romanticismo allora ha ragione. Poi ha fatto capire che la vecchia proprietà ha messo i bastoni tra le ruote a quella nuova.
> 
> In generale il discorso di Alciato fa acqua da tutte le parti: Donnarumma è libero di scegliere ma la scelta era anche quella spezzare il cuore a milioni di persone passando per ingrato.



Io invece l'ho trovato razionale. Alla fine un giocatore di calcio è un professionista, se passa il treno e lo vuoi prendere non devi farti condizionare dall'attaccamento dei tifosi.

Ci sta pure, è un po' fredda la cosa ma non è illogica.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Che non è una scelta economica ma sportiva, perchè dove va non guadagna di più, che fa bene perchè il Real o altri top club gli garantiscono una competitività che al milan non ha e che non avrà per qualche anno (e sono d'accordo), che il milan ha fatto il massimo per convincerlo come offerta ma la strategia è stata sbagliata e potevano gestire meglio la cosa (secondo lui l'hanno stressato troppo, e forse ha ragione), tirando in ballo anche Mladini a cui è stato fatto un mezzo ricatto.
> 
> Sostanzialmente, ha lasciato intendere che fa bene ad andare via perchè qua c'è puzza di marcio, la proprietà è ancora molto evanescente (e sono ancora una volta d'accordo), che non è tutto chiaro, e che da Febbraio ad oggi non è cambiato nulla sulle porspettive del milan. Si è mostrato molto pessimista, magari è rancore personale però l'analisi ci sta.
> 
> ...



quindi attacco alla proprietà, più che alla dirigenza. Non so perché ma mi sembra che molti giornalisti si siano svegliati improvvisamente, guarda caso nell'unica cosa andata male alla società. Quasi non aspettavano altro....


----------



## bmb (16 Giugno 2017)

4 nomi che sanno di viscido come nient'altro.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Che non è una scelta economica ma sportiva, perchè dove va non guadagna di più, che fa bene perchè il Real o altri top club gli garantiscono una competitività che al milan non ha e che non avrà per qualche anno (e sono d'accordo), che il milan ha fatto il massimo per convincerlo come offerta ma la strategia è stata sbagliata e potevano gestire meglio la cosa (secondo lui l'hanno stressato troppo, e forse ha ragione), tirando in ballo anche Mladini a cui è stato fatto un mezzo ricatto.
> 
> Sostanzialmente, ha lasciato intendere che fa bene ad andare via perchè qua c'è puzza di marcio, la proprietà è ancora molto evanescente (e sono ancora una volta d'accordo), che non è tutto chiaro, e che da Febbraio ad oggi non è cambiato nulla sulle porspettive del milan. Si è mostrato molto pessimista, magari è rancore personale però l'analisi ci sta.



Maldini ricattato? Quando mai? 
Poi in quanto a stress...ti pare un buon motivo per non rinnovare? Per come la vedo io vuol dire che ci tenevano invece.
Puzza di marcio...boooooh
Mi trova abbastanza basito questo commento


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> quindi attacco alla proprietà, più che alla dirigenza. Non so perché ma mi sembra che molti giornalisti si siano svegliati improvvisamente, guarda caso nell'unica cosa andata male alla società. Quasi non aspettavano altro....



Ma io sono d'accordo con lui su questo. Il sistema dirigenziale per adesso sta funzionando ma a me conta relativamente chi andiamo a comprare sul mercato, mi interessa la vision e la gestione imprenditoriale del club.

Questo è comunque un carneade, inutile girarci intorno. Personalmente non ho la minima idea di che fine farà il Milan sul medio-lungo termine. E già questo rende l'idea.


----------



## Coripra (16 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma io sono d'accordo con lui su questo. Il sistema dirigenziale per adesso sta funzionando ma a me conta relativamente chi andiamo a comprare sul mercato, mi interessa la vision e la gestione imprenditoriale del club.
> 
> Questo è comunque un carneade, inutile girarci intorno. *Personalmente non ho la minima idea di che fine farà il Milan sul medio-lungo termine. E già questo rende l'idea*.



Rende l'idea di cosa?
Il senso della frase mi sfugge:" siccome tu non sai che fine farà il Milan sul medio-lungo temine, allora ...????"
Cosa sai che noi non sappiamo?


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma io sono d'accordo con lui su questo. Il sistema dirigenziale per adesso sta funzionando ma a me conta relativamente chi andiamo a comprare sul mercato, mi interessa la vision e la gestione imprenditoriale del club.
> 
> Questo è comunque un carneade, inutile girarci intorno. Personalmente non ho la minima idea di che fine farà il Milan sul medio-lungo termine. E già questo rende l'idea.



si capisco il punto di vista, ma credo che sia necessario quanto doveroso farsi le stesse domande su come mai Bonaventura ha rinnovato e se non sbaglio ha lo stesso procuratore,come mai uno come Mendes porta in una squadra che nn si sa cosa accadrà, uno dei suoi prospetti migliori, nonchè giovanissimo e metterlo a rischio di bruciarsi la carriera. Diciamo che andrebbero sentite tutte le campane. Su questa proprietà come ho sempre detto, solo il tempo ci dirà che intenzioni hanno veramente, ovviamente molte cose cambieranno, su questo ne sono convinto, ma ciò non significa che bisogna buttare fango alla prima occasione utile. A me pare chiaro come ci sia Galliani dietro questi attacchi mediatici da parte di certi giornalisti e mi stupisco come tu possa dare ragione a questi pensieri che non sono chiaramente detti in buona fede.


----------



## Freddiedevil (16 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Che non è una scelta economica ma sportiva, perchè dove va non guadagna di più, che fa bene perchè il Real o altri top club gli garantiscono una competitività che al milan non ha e che non avrà per qualche anno (e sono d'accordo), che il milan ha fatto il massimo per convincerlo come offerta ma la strategia è stata sbagliata e potevano gestire meglio la cosa (secondo lui l'hanno stressato troppo, e forse ha ragione), tirando in ballo anche Mladini a cui è stato fatto un mezzo ricatto.
> 
> Sostanzialmente, ha lasciato intendere che fa bene ad andare via perchè qua c'è puzza di marcio, la proprietà è ancora molto evanescente (e sono ancora una volta d'accordo), che non è tutto chiaro, e che da Febbraio ad oggi non è cambiato nulla sulle porspettive del milan. Si è mostrato molto pessimista, magari è rancore personale però l'analisi ci sta.
> 
> ...



Aspettando solo una piccola scintilla per far partire la macchina del fango. 4 acquisti conclusi (a mercato non ancora cominciato!) sono fatti. E per me son quelli che parlano. 
Raiola ha preso 49 milioni di commissioni nell'affare Pogba da Juventus e Manchester United, e anche questo è un fatto. Quindi ciò fa presagire che avrebbe voluto una clausola simile per un calciatore ritenuto importante da lui quasi tanto quanto, e il Milan non gliel'ha concessa. Poi quello che dice Raiola "non è per i soldi che non abbiamo rinnovato"...ma per favore, cos'altro avrebbe potuto dire!?

Perchè questa cosa dovrebbe sintomo di un progetto poco serio? Scendere a patti col demonio che cerca di tenerti per le palle? Io penso il contrario, che questa cosa sia sintomo di una dirigenza seria, e che sta portando avanti un progetto molto serio,e che non vuole ripercussioni future.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Che non è una scelta economica ma sportiva, perchè dove va non guadagna di più, che fa bene perchè il Real o altri top club gli garantiscono una competitività che al milan non ha e che non avrà per qualche anno (e sono d'accordo), che il milan ha fatto il massimo per convincerlo come offerta ma la strategia è stata sbagliata e potevano gestire meglio la cosa (secondo lui l'hanno stressato troppo, e forse ha ragione), tirando in ballo anche Mladini a cui è stato fatto un mezzo ricatto.
> 
> Sostanzialmente, ha lasciato intendere che fa bene ad andare via perchè qua c'è puzza di marcio, la proprietà è ancora molto evanescente (e sono ancora una volta d'accordo), che non è tutto chiaro, e che da Febbraio ad oggi non è cambiato nulla sulle porspettive del milan. Si è mostrato molto pessimista, magari è rancore personale però l'analisi ci sta.
> 
> ...



Ma per quale motivo a 18 anni un giocatore deve già pretendere di lottare per la CL? Certe cose si fanno per gradi e chi non lo capisce rischia di scottarsi. Non ha mica 30 anni, sarebbe passato certamente un altro "treno".
Poi come fa a dire che non è cambiato nulla se abbiamo speso più di 70M a metà giugno? La proprietà, infine, ha un nome e un cognome. Se non gli basta e aspetta altro ancora, quello è un problema suo. Se domani uscirà pure Huarong siamo tutti contenti, ma al momento c'è Yonghong Li e non mi sembra che l'Antitrust abbia avuto da ridire.

Francamente mi sembrano discorsi dettati solo dal rancore o, peggio ancora, da qualcuno. Molti stavano col fucile puntato e non aspettavano altro. Sono le vedove dei soliti noti o chi non si è mai fatto andar bene questa proprietà.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ma per quale motivo a 18 anni un giocatore deve già pretendere di lottare per la CL? Certe cose si fanno per gradi e chi non lo capisce rischia di scottarsi. Non ha mica 30 anni, sarebbe passato certamente un altro "treno".
> Poi come fa a dire che non è cambiato nulla se abbiamo speso più di 70M a metà giugno? La proprietà, infine, ha un nome e un cognome. Se non gli basta e aspetta altro ancora, quello è un problema suo. Se domani uscirà pure Huarong siamo tutti contenti, ma al momento c'è Yonghong Li e non mi sembra che l'Antitrust abbia avuto da ridire.
> 
> Francamente mi sembrano discorsi dettati solo dal rancore o, peggio ancora, da qualcuno. Molti stavano col fucile puntato e non aspettavano altro. Sono le vedove dei soliti noti o chi non si è mai fatto andar bene questa proprietà.



Probabilmente è un po' parziale (infatti ha anche detto che con Galliani avrebbe rinnovato), però le cose ha detto le condivido. Se ti senti già molto forte perchè non puoi andare a vincere subito ? Si potrebbe dire che sia stato poco riconoscente, però alla fine la carriera è sua e se non vuole perdere tempo lo capisco.

Sul secondo aspetto, i 70 mln spesi vogliono dire _(al momento)_ poco e niente perchè come ha detto the ripper anche l'Anzhi (e ci sono altri esempi) ha speso vagonate di soldi ma poi ha smobilitato tutto. Poi il discorso andrebbe per le lugnhe, ma se mi avessi chiesto 365-730 giorni fa chi avrei sognato la risposta non sarebbe di certo stata il signor Yonghong Li.

Serve tempo per capire. E' una scommessa che Donnarumma non ha voluto intraprendere.


----------



## Crox93 (16 Giugno 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> quindi attacco alla proprietà, più che alla dirigenza. Non so perché ma mi sembra che molti giornalisti si siano svegliati improvvisamente, guarda caso nell'unica cosa andata male alla società. Quasi non aspettavano altro....



E non solo i giornalisti, pensa te.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Giugno 2017)

Aggiungo che con Galliani il rinnovo magari ci sarebbe stato, un bellissimo rinnovo di facciata fatto per arricchire i soliti noti. E sicuri che i soldi della vendita sarebbero stati a loro volta investiti? Io non ne sono certo.


----------



## Gekyn (16 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente è un po' parziale (infatti ha anche detto che con Galliani avrebbe rinnovato), però le cose ha detto le condivido. Se ti senti già molto forte perchè non puoi andare a vincere subito ? Si potrebbe dire che sia stato poco riconoscente, però alla fine la carriera è sua e se non vuole perdere tempo lo capisco.
> 
> Sul secondo aspetto, i 70 mln spesi vogliono dire _(al momento)_ poco e niente perchè come ha detto the ripper anche l'Anzhi (e ci sono altri esempi) ha speso vagonate di soldi ma poi ha smobilitato tutto. Poi il discorso andrebbe per le lugnhe, ma se mi avessi chiesto 365-730 giorni fa chi avrei sognato la risposta non sarebbe di certo stata il signor Yonghong Li.
> 
> Serve tempo per capire. E' una scommessa che Donnarumma non ha voluto intraprendere.



Non accetto, poteva benissimo firmare e chiedere la cessione, così ha danneggiato completamente la sua "squadra del cuore" per meri interessi del suo procuratore, perchè così facendo prende di più nelle commissioni.
Non credete alle palle del progetto tecnico, perché se fosse rimasto B&G avrebbe rinnovato.


----------



## Zenos (16 Giugno 2017)

Avete sentito le dichiarazioni dell'avv. La Scala?Cena qualche giorno fa di Galliani con giornalisti a lui vicini per pianificare la campagna denigratoria nei confronti della nuova proprietà dopo il non rinnovo di Donnarumma.Questo lo ha detto ieri,prima che uscissero queste dichiarazioni.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Giugno 2017)

Non so.. leggere che ha ragione a non perdere tempo mi sa di roba da manicomio..
ha 18 anni porca miseria XD alcuni se non tutti manco giocano in serie A a quell'età si fanno tutta la gavetta della serie B 
quindi perché !? 

poi sul progetto solo cavolate.. Pogba se ne andato perché non c'era competizione alla Juve ? 
ma dai che non ci credi neppure tu a queste stron**te


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Avete sentito le dichiarazioni dell'avv. La Scala?Cena qualche giorno fa di Galliani con giornalisti a lui vicini per pianificare la campagna denigratoria nei confronti della nuova proprietà dopo il non rinnovo di Donnarumma.Questo lo ha detto ieri,prima che uscissero queste dichiarazioni.



Sul serio? Se arriva da fonte ufficiale si potrebbe aprire un topic. Sarebbe clamoroso.


----------



## centopercento (16 Giugno 2017)

dio santo che personaggi imbarazzanti


----------

